

Perl gained a feature for fixing communication with the Magellan probe - kamaal
http://perl5.git.perl.org/perl.git/blobdiff/fd7895cf8ded27bc2c1cddf7c72c17d6bdc95df0..24f4b7da:/pod/perlfunc.pod

======
ars
Some verification of the bit flip issue:

<http://files.seds.org/pub/spacecraft/MAGELLAN/ms12.12.89>

[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?arnumber=8...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?arnumber=82424)

I found nothing that mentions perl, but Larry Wall worked at NASA in those
days: [http://www.megalextoria.com/usenet-
archive/news112f1/b135/co...](http://www.megalextoria.com/usenet-
archive/news112f1/b135/comp/sources/d/00004048.html)

~~~
mturmon
Yes, Larry worked at JPL, which managed the Magellan mission to Venus.

